

Ask HN: Working Remotely - woud420

Hey HN,<p>Recently, I&#x27;ve been dealing with a lot of personal issues (break-up and discovery of a mental illness) that are pretty rapidly wearing me down. Living in the same apartment my girlfriend and I shared is not an option anymore as it is driving me nuts, I need to get away from Eastern Canada. Luckily, I work for an incredible start-up that has been offering awesome support and have always been here for me so I&#x27;ve been looking at the possibility to work remotely from somewhere else in the world in order rejuvenate myself and clear my head.<p>Now this is where the community at HN will come handy, what would be an ideal destination that would be relatively cheap, offer an okay internet connection, that does not block VPN and if possible has a certain start-up community that would allow me to meet people? To those that have tried it, has &quot;exile&quot; brought you a certain sense of rejuvenation? Any other tips to share?<p>Thanks.
======
lsiunsuex
I'd recommend Buffalo, NY but the winters can be long - it's 0f today but
wednesday will be 40f...

Depending where on the east coast of Canada you are, it might not be a bad
drive to get home on occasion. Buffalo is about a half hour drive to the
Canadian boarder - 1.5 hours into Toronto and 6 hours (ish) into Montreal.

Housing (rent or own) is super cheap in the city and it's suburbs. We own a
1700 sq ft house and bought it for about $120k (3 bedrooms, 1 bath)

Traffic is never a problem. It's always been said you can get anywhere in
Buffalo and it's suburbs within a half hour drive. Food is great and there's
plenty to do outside when the weather breaks.

I'm not 100% on our startup culture here.

~~~
woud420
Yeah, Buffalo does seem like a nice place. I've been there a couple of times
and I always enjoyed it. However, I guess I've been thinking of leaving all
behind, for a month or two and going somewhere where the culture is different
(less hockey, less winter, less "american" if I could say).

I just feel like a need "culture chock" therapy in a way.

